# Bl***y criminals



## lugo35 (19 May 2006)

just glanced aroud at tv thay talking about car jacking!!!

being a new father well 18months.t5he more strongly i feel that people like this are a waste of good air. the goody goody attitude to wrap them in cotton wool and send them on holiday is ****. get them breaking rocks with a hammer and building sea defences. if they try to do a runner set the dogs on them. 

rant over , may even get band from site :?:


----------



## Midnight (20 May 2006)

relaxxxxxx.... you never once mentioned the <cough> dado <cough> word.. you'll be fine...

personally I'm with you... get em in quarries with sledge hammers...


----------



## SammyQ (20 May 2006)

Listen to me O Distraught and Frustrated Welch One; you ain't seen nuttin 'till you see the falling-over-backward. goody-two-shoe, bloody namby-pamby,liberal nonsense spouted by Education trick cyclists about how to deal with disruptive children. Accronyms and training courses abound, alternative therapies are relentlessly pushed and active, sustained, obstruction by Education and Welfare(!!!) Officers is standard practice. Time after time teachers have got some litttle perisher banged to rights, only to have someone who visits the school for half an hour per term overrule the Headmaster. Yes folks, someone who does not deal day in, day out, with the aftermath of sadistic bullies, merciless and unfeeling thieves can simply come in and rub the noses of decent, hard working kids and their parents and teachers into the mud. A phrase often smugly used is: " it would not be in the child's best interests, we must find a way of rewarding them so that they have a more attractive future to choose". Now tell me, what is more rewarding than the safe and secure knowledge that you can tell a teacher to "F*** off", use your camera phone in a changing room to recordd your mates genital details to post on the web, wear what you like, turn up when you like AND ABSOLUTELY NOTHING OF ANY IMPORT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU? Indeed, if you persist, you will get your own individual teachers at home, specially provided for little ol' you and you might even get a wee holiday at the Taxpayer's expense.

So, you see Logo me old china, the most formative years, where a firm hand makes the most difference to later deeds, has been hijacked, twisted and corrupted to the point where growing up means car-jacking is simply a natural(?) and logical progression.


----------



## lugo35 (20 May 2006)

quarries and sledge hammers


----------



## gwaithcoed (20 May 2006)

quarries and sledge hammers Very Happy

I'm with you mate, no safety shoes or gloves though eh.

Alan


----------



## Midnight (21 May 2006)

if they're too small for the 'ammers.. clap em into public stocks... name n shame..

wire brush n dettol on stand by to soothe their bruised ego's


----------



## Shady (21 May 2006)

I posted a while ago about the thugs who assaulted my eldest boy in the town square: the bit that almost annoyed me the most was the insolent look in this skinny little teenaged runt's eyes, and the tone of voice in which he said 'you can't touch me like that' as I grabbed him by the throat. Exactly the sort of product of some of the policies being ranted about here.

He looked rather rattled when he realised that I wasn't a particularly nice person, and when I informed him in anglo-saxon language that I didn't really care what he thought I could and couldn't do, and enquired as to whether he'd like to explore this concept of what I could do in any greater detail...

Nonetheless, I was very aware of the need not to get carried away - the nicest bit in the whole episode was that the copper who took my statement was clearly coaching me about the best way of describing what had happened, so as to protect me legally. There are still some sane people out there. The recent news item where the judge supported the copper who 'clipped the kid round the ear' was also a victory for sanity...


----------



## RogerS (21 May 2006)

> The recent news item where the judge supported the copper who 'clipped the kid round the ear' was also a victory for sanity...



Here, here. That snippet made my day.

It's a great pity that more people don't take direct action like you Shady. We get the society that we deserve and far too many people have just sat by and done nothing ...just muttering 'oooh...look at that naughty boy. Tsk..tsk' as the naughty boy assaults an OAP. If more people took it upon themselves to castigate bad behaviour or give them a clip round the ear then we'd not be in the mess that we are. Sadly IMHO we've let it go too far and these days you're as likely to get a knife in your ribs for your pains.

Of course, this does not detract from the dereliction of duty and abrogation of responsibility by parents and the legal system (it does not deserve to be called the justice system) not to mention liberal do-gooders and the abuse of the Human Rights Act to defeat common-sense and justice.


----------



## PowerTool (21 May 2006)

> Of course, this does not detract from the dereliction of duty and abrogation of responsibility by parents and the legal system (it does not deserve to be called the justice system) not to mention liberal do-gooders and the abuse of the Human Rights Act to defeat common-sense and justice.



Quite agree - I used to work with members of the CPS (Crown Prosecution Service) who would not even take on a case from the police unless they were about 90% certain of getting a conviction.

And the amount of plea-bargaining that goes on whilst awaiting for your turn in court is scary (i.e. "My client will plead guilty to resisting arrest if you drop the criminal damage charge")

Unfortunately,the police are no longer allowed to do much of anything without someone complaining - a workmate has a friend who is currently in basic training with the police,and even drawing the nightstick (modern truncheon) has to be done in a non-confrontational manner :shock: 

Now in the "good old days" :lol: I knew an old-style police sergeant who used to go out with his truncheon slid up his sleeve,and always wore gloves.If he came across any cheeky kids,he gave them a clip round the ear,but slid the truncheon down his sleeve and into his glove first!
However,kids were never cheeky to him twice :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## RogerS (21 May 2006)

I know a lot of people moan about magistrates letting people off with minimal sentences but I didn't realise that their hands were tied as sentencing guidelines are determined and laid down in a great thick book. 

A friend of mine is a magistrate and we spent a short time one evening while I had a little rant and she quietly pointed out in the book what 'pitiful' sentences she was allowed to pass down.

So, these are the 'eejits' you need to throw brickbats at. Independent? Hah...humbug!


----------



## PowerTool (21 May 2006)

On top of that,magistrates are limited in their sentencing powers anyway - they can only sentence anyone to a maximum 6 months imprisonment and/or £5,000 fine

Bring back the stocks,and public flogging :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## RogerS (21 May 2006)

PowerTool":1eafpe1e said:


> On top of that,magistrates are limited in their sentencing powers anyway - they can only sentence anyone to a maximum 6 months imprisonment and/or £5,000



I'd forgotten that.

Now here's a simple and easy solution...let magistrates sentence up to two years and double all the recommended sentences with NO PAROLE for crimes that incur bodily harm to the victim....


----------



## Shady (21 May 2006)

Actually, while we're on this subject, did anyone find it a bit odd that thuggery and ABH, GBH, up to and including murder, seems to get you a slap on the wrist, while Gary Lineker's brother got a full 2 years for tax evasion??? Not to condone the tax evasion (much... :twisted: ), but it also seems to reflect a sense of priorities that is a little ...messed up.


----------



## lugo35 (21 May 2006)

had a car radio stolen for wifes car. when police came to take statement. got chatting to one of the coppers, said they know who is doing it( spate of the same going about). but no point going around coz it would be long gone by now, also told me in a round about way if i caught them to give them a good kicking ( i wish), they would look other way.

seems we dont shout loud enough, get the impretion that alot of people feel the same way and unless we shout the softly softly will continue


----------



## Losos (25 May 2006)

SammieQ - When I was in UK I felt the same way about the school system. What authority do these so called 'advisors' have :?: What happens if the head teacher just doesn't invite them to the meetings :?:


----------



## RogerS (25 May 2006)

I don't think that the head has any choice in the matter.


----------



## SammyQ (25 May 2006)

Losos, Roger S is quite right. It runs summat like this:

1. Child commits FINAL offence.
2. Child is informed of wish that he would leave by Head, who must simultaneously inform 'advisors' that we now have a loose kid in the system - the 'advisors' bosses in the Local Authority have "a responsibility" to see that the child is educated and reiterate this to school.
3. Child, Parents, Head, Advisors meet, child is suspended.....pending....and the school MUST continue to provide education to the child. Not the Advisors, *the school *that the child has just disrupted. If the advisor sees a chink in the school's argument, he/she will exploit it to persuade the school to drop the case "I would not support this action" etc etc
4. At this point, an "Appeal " system kicks in, heavily loaded in the child's favour. If, for example, the school does not provide education to the child every 5 days, the whole thing collapses and the child is reinstated in the very classrooms he/ashe disrupted before. 
5. The Local Authority will be biased. They do not want to have to pay tutors to go to the child's home (very expensive) and if reputations travel, other schools may not want to take the little darling. Ergo, the school will 
be 'encouraged' to take him/her back by fair or otherwise means. 

WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER CHILDREN WHO WANT TO WORK???????


----------



## RogerS (25 May 2006)

Just about sums it up...sadly...


----------



## Losos (25 May 2006)

SammieQ / Roger

Wow, that all seems so mind bogling, I'm flabergasted - I never thought it was as bad as all that  

What is the future :?: You have to feel sorry for the 'normal' kids, who I guess will work at studying (some more than others of course)

In the long term it can't be good for the future of the country, that sounds a little pompous maybe, but as everyone knows in 20 or 30 years these kids will be running business & government.


----------



## Midnight (26 May 2006)

> Now tell me, what is more rewarding than the safe and secure knowledge that you can tell a teacher to "F*** off", use your camera phone in a changing room to recordd your mates genital details to post on the web, wear what you like, turn up when you like AND ABSOLUTELY NOTHING OF ANY IMPORT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU? Indeed, if you persist, you will get your own individual teachers at home, specially provided for little ol' you and you might even get a wee holiday at the Taxpayer's expense.



I'll spare the "back in my day" BS.. if for no other reason than it makes me feel auld...
IF corporal punishment isn't an option then there's no point dwelling on it... that said, there has to be a way to cut through the PC cottonwool BS and effect a low cost yet highly effective solution..

The more I think about it, the more I feel that the reintroduction of classic medieval public stocks is the way to go.. Kids get away with murder simply because there's no consequences any more... that needs to be redressed... As has been pointed out, kids who do tow the line have a right to learn without fear of disruption... the remedy needs to be crude in it's execution, brutal in its simplicity and deliver an effective means of causing extreme loss of face for the guilty party.... punishment in public is an ideal way to deliver just that while having an additional benefit of being an effective deterrant for any of the little darlings contemplating a similar disruption..

any alternatives...??


----------



## RogerS (26 May 2006)

> The more I think about it, the more I feel that the reintroduction of classic medieval public stocks is the way to go..


You would have the Human Rights activists screaming blue murder if that were to happen..although I do agree with you.

Alternatives? Emigrate to a more sensible country as we have lost the plot and it has now gone too far to recover IMHO


----------



## mr (26 May 2006)

Roger Sinden":1ocniosr said:


> Emigrate to a more sensible country as we have lost the plot and it has now gone too far to recover IMHO


Does one Exist? Somalia perhaps with its new found Sharia law or Nigeria possibly, fuel filled tyre necklace anyone?


----------



## Jake (26 May 2006)

Bring back the Dark Ages!


----------



## Colin C (26 May 2006)

I think there is one link in the chain that has been missed  .
The parents, I have two small children and on hole they are very good when we go out but that is because we make sure they know right from wrong.
We also let them know that if you push to far you WILL be punished in some way.
From what I have seen from children in the last 10 years +, is a lack of respect for the people round them ( I am 38 ), this is some thing that would have very quickly being brought home to me if I had tried some of the things that I see and hear, but the bit that gets my goat is what I hear from some of the parents when they talk to they children and this is to 3-6 years olds :shock:


----------



## Shady (26 May 2006)

> The parents, I have two small children and on hole they are very good when we go out but that is because we make sure they know right from wrong.
> We also let them know that if you push to far you WILL be punished in some way.
> From what I have seen from children in the last 10 years +, is a lack of respect for the people round them ( I am 38 ), this is some thing that would have very quickly being brought home to me if I had tried some of the things that I see and hear, but the bit that gets my goat is what I hear from some of the parents when they talk to they children and this is to 3-6 years olds



Spot on: it all stems from the home environment. I have three large boys, very physical, with the older two busily going through their testosterone rush as puberty hits them. They know they're loved, but they also know that at a certain point, when mum or dad say 'no' in a certain tone of voice - that's it, end of discussion. And they also know that they'll get called to account if they're discourteous to anyone in public. Funnily enough, we're constantly complimented on their behaviour... 'Manners maketh man'. (darn - grumpy old git's post... :wink: )


----------



## Colin C (26 May 2006)

Hi Shady
My two get the same, complimented on their behaviour and they are 7 and 5.


----------



## RogerS (26 May 2006)

Shady/Colin C - 10 out of 10 guys as you've hit the nail on the head IMHO. 

Most parents seem to have abrogated all responsibility towards bringing up their children.


----------



## Midnight (26 May 2006)

> You would have the Human Rights activists screaming blue murder if that were to happen..although I do agree with you.
> 
> Alternatives?



Emigrate...??? naaaaaaa..there's a far easier way...

throw em in the stocks first... or burn em at the stake with the PC brigade right alongside em.. get back to the days when if yer kid got caught steppin outa line, it was perfectly acceptable for the local bobbie to put his foot in their wazzoo...... THEN send ya home t explain the bootprint...!!!


----------



## sliver (26 May 2006)

AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!
People who think the same as me!! My Dad is 85 now, I am 50. I remember him telling me as a young boy about a lad at his school who was a little terror who would be game for anything dodgy. They caught him, once, they birched him......once. He needed no further 'treatment' after that. He was a reformed character, would do anything FOR anyone as opposed to anything TO anyone. His stock statement ever after? "I'm NEVER having THAT again!!" Never did, never needed to. Bring back the birch!! Well it is a woodworking site :lol: 
As to putting disruptive kids back into class, I think the other kids parents could boycott that idea by keeping their kids off 'till the offending 'bit' is thrown out. I don't think blaming the parents altogether is right, remember they are told they CANNOT smack..... they MUST only talk to them in a 'none confrontational way'. What we all need to do is vote ONLY for politicians who promise AND deliver results on restoration of law, order & common decency. Whew!!! I feel much better after that.

Cheers, sliver.


----------



## Colin C (27 May 2006)

Hi sliver,
All the politicians that say I CANT smack my children, might as well lock me up now as they can take that idea and stick it in they pipes and smoke it as far as I am concern.
If my childeren get older and are bad they will try to make it my fault but I am making sure that they know what they should be doing now when I can se what is happening, they will also know that I will not be happy to hear that 
they have missed behaved when I am not there to see, like I was when I was younger.


----------



## sliver (27 May 2006)

Hi Colin.
Well said that man. If are not allowed to control the behaviour of your kids, then they develop their own ways don't they? The 'Dudley Do-rights' of this world got carried away when they wanted to stop certain kids being beaten senseless by thugs who should never be allowed to be parents. The only problem was as usual, they go to the opposite extreme with everything, there never seems to be anyone taking the sensible middle ground. Kids don't automatically know how to behave in any given situation. They need to be guided, it seems to me that both yourself & Shady have hit the right balance with your children & I congratulate you both. My own daughter has turned out to be a well rounded person. It got a little rocky at times & was a scary ride in places, but now I am proud of her. Her partner is a nice guy, (don't tell him I said that) :lol: I'm sure I will have well behaved grand kids when the time comes. That is not ALL down to us as parents, it is also in part due to our kids taking on board what we show them & putting it to good use, credit to them too.
Thanks for your reply Colin. 

Cheers, Sliver.


----------



## Midnight (28 May 2006)

> I feel much better after that.



ye canna beat a good vent...


----------

